# حوض طلاء الفضة



## athersaeed1970 (27 مارس 2009)

حوض طلاء الفضة silver plating
الأحواض 240 و 239 إضافة إلى 241و242و243
إيجاد نسبة تركيز الفضة و سيانيد البوتاسيوم و كاربونات البوتاسيوم

طريقة تحليل تركيز الفضة باستخدام الترسيب الكهربائي
,
نأخذ 10 ml من الحوض ونضيف إليه 100 ml ماء مقطر مع 2 gram من سيانيد البوتاسيوم ألمختبري وتوضع على جهاز الترسيب ويعطى تيار 2 amper لمدة نصف ساعة بعد ذلك يؤخذ الكاثود ويغسل بالماء المقطر ومن ثم بالكحول أو الاسيتون ويجفف في مجفف لمدة ربع ساعة ثم يوزن ومن ثم فرق الوزن نستخرج وزن الفضة علما بأنه يجب إن يكون الكاثود موزون قبل الترسيب
100 * فرق الوزن = Ag g/L
طريقة تحليل سيانيد البوتاسيوم 
,
نأخذ 2 ml من الحوض ونضيف 200 ml من الماء المقطر بعدها نضيف 2 ml من kI بتركيز 10% ثم نسحح مع نترات الفضة 0.1N حتى يتغير اللون إلى اللون ألغيمي .
6.5 * حجم نترات الفضة = KCN g/L 
طريقة تحليل كاربونات البوتاسيوم 
,
نأخذ 10 ml من الحوض ونضيف 150 ml من الماء المقطر وتسخن حتى الغليان نضيف وهو حار 10 ml من كلوريد الباريوم تركيز 20% قطرة قطرة مع التحريك تبرد ثم ترشح ببطيء ثم نغسل ورقة الترشيح بماء حار ثم ننقل ورقة الترشيح مع الراسب إلى دورق ونضيف 20 ml من الماء المقطر مع بضع قطرات من من المثيل البرتقالي MO نسحح مع 1N HCL حتى اويتحول اللون من الأصفر إلى اللون البرتقالي المحمر
6.9 * حجم حامض الهيدروكلوريك = K2CO3 g/L
طريقة تحليل الفضة باستخدام الحامض 
,,
نأخذ 25 ml من الحوض ونضعها في دورق ونضيف 20 ml من حامض الكبريتيك والنتريك (50-50) وسخن حتى التخلص من الفلزات يبرد ويضاف 200 ml من الماء و 5 ml من كبريتات الألمنيوم


----------



## grafidustrial (27 مارس 2009)

اخى العزيز شكراً جزيلاً على هدة المعلومات القيمة, و لكن ما رائيك فى فتح عدد من الموضيع بخصوص احواض الذهب و الكادميوم و البلاتين و النيكل و غيرها و سوف تكون بداية طيبة و فيها منفعة للجميع, و اكرر شكرى.


----------



## سعيد كروم (5 مايو 2009)

اخى العزيز athersaeed1970 
شكراً جزيلاً على هدة المعلومات القيمة, وياريت لو عند حضرتك معلومات عن تحليل نسبة الكروميك والكبريتيك في حوض الطلاء بالكروم يبقي لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mega4paints (11 يونيو 2009)

*التحكم ى حوض طلاء الكروم*

اخوانى الاعزاء استخدم البومية اما الكبريتات استخدم جهاز الطرد المركزى اى استفسار او تعاون فى هذا المجال يرجى التواصل
تحياتى


----------



## سعيد كروم (14 يونيو 2009)

mega4paints قال:


> اخوانى الاعزاء استخدم البومية اما الكبريتات استخدم جهاز الطرد المركزى اى استفسار او تعاون فى هذا المجال يرجى التواصل
> تحياتى


اخي العزيز البوميه او الهيدروميتر لقياس كثافة الحوض لتذويد حمض الكروميك اذا قلت نسبته ولكني اريد تحديد كمية الكروميك في اللتر معمليآ وايضآ حامض الكبريتيك بعيدآ عن استخدام الاجهزه مع تحياتي وشكرآ لاهتمامك بالرد :56:


----------



## بشير محمد ابراه (3 يوليو 2009)

اريد كتب هندسية عن surface treatment


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 يوليو 2009)

أرجو أن يفيدك هذا الكتاب ...
http://dl1.s22.ifile.it/96lcim4u/91108___surface_treatments__using__organic_solvents.rar


----------



## حياتي لك (7 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العفي 
بس بدي طلاء بالفضة الله يخليك:18:


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (7 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## حياتي لك (8 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن 
بدي طريقة طلاء بالفضة ياشباب


----------



## سعيد كروم (19 نوفمبر 2009)

حياتي لك قال:


> ممكن
> بدي طريقة طلاء بالفضة ياشباب


السلام عليكم اخي الكريم واليك تركيبه للطلاء بالفضه

المحلول : 30 جم /لتر سيانيد فضة
70 جم /لتر سيانيد بوتاسيوم
30 جم /لتر كربونات بوتاسيوم
شدة التيار من 1 امبير / ديسميتر2 
قوة التيار 1.5 الى 2.5 فولت
الانود فضة خالصة عيار 1000
ويوجد تراكيب كثيره والاسهل لك اذا لم يكن عند حضرتك خلفيه بالطلاء الكهربي يمكنك استخدام ملح الفضه الجاهز وهو يستخدم بدون اي اضافات اخري ويستخدم معه انود من الاستنلس ستيل مع تحياتي وشكرآ:56:


----------



## سعيد كروم (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*الطلاء بالفضه*



سعيد كروم قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي الكريم واليك تركيبه للطلاء بالفضه
> 
> المحلول : 30 جم /لتر سيانيد فضة
> 70 جم /لتر سيانيد بوتاسيوم
> ...


الي الاخ حياتي هذه احدي التراكيب التي طلبتها


----------



## grafidustrial (17 ديسمبر 2009)

انا عملت الطريقة قبل بس حصلت نتيجة غريبة شوية
طلاء الفضة حصلة اصفرار جامد بعد يومين و مش عارف اية السبب, ارجو التوضيح.


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (18 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا على الجهود


----------



## سعيد كروم (19 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي محمد جاسم مع تحياتي وشكراً:56:


----------



## hassan abdula (10 سبتمبر 2010)

كل سنة وانتو طيبين 
اريد كتب عن المعالجات السطحية


----------



## hassan abdula (10 سبتمبر 2010)

كل عام والكل بخير


----------

